# Early Warning Radar



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Picked up a blip headed my way from Clayton, DE... @ForMud, you wouldn't happen to know anything about that, now would you? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

@ForMud might have been chuckling in the other thread about this, but he seriously just smacked me around a bit... I can't wait to try that Muestra, it's been on my short list for a little bit now. The CroMag blockhead is awesome; the first RoMa stick I tried, and it made me a die-hard fan. Cavatina looks to be very interesting, same to the Bishop's Blend and Flor de Cesar! You have my thanks, kind sir!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

That looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh it is! I'm honestly kind of overwhelmed from the generosity.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice selection. Glad to see you getting lit up! 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Nice selection. Glad to see you getting lit up!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


You started it. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nah, you started it. I finished it. Lol

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Nah, you started it. I finished it. Lol
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Chicken/Egg/Chicken Salad/Egg Salad

But fair point.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I love egg salad. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I love egg salad.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Same here, I just wish it lasted longer after making it. Dang it, now I want to make some and put it on buttered toast...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

No good dead should ever go unpunished....

Really, just a little thanks for getting the group buy together.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

ForMud said:


> No good dead should ever go unpunished....
> 
> Really, just a little thanks for getting the group buy together.


I truly appreciate it!:grin2:


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Likewise


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> I love egg salad.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Especially when you buy it from the gas station. Don't mind the water on top just pour it off and enjoy. MMM MMM

Mighty nice set of sticks sent to you.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

csk415 said:


> Especially when you buy it from the gas station. Don't mind the water on top just pour it off and enjoy. MMM MMM
> 
> Mighty nice set of sticks sent to you.


Okay, that makes me not want it nearly as much. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice shot Muddy!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Okay, that makes me not want it nearly as much.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


LOL...... :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit. A worthy recipient for sure


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

csk415 said:


> Especially when you buy it from the gas station. Don't mind the water on top just pour it off and enjoy. MMM MMM
> 
> Mighty nice set of sticks sent to you.


A very close second to gas station deviled eggs!

Ryan


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Good BOTL TO ANOTHER! Fine smokes


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Is that the Exclusivo original or a Nacatamale? Both are good sticks!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Is that the Exclusivo original or a Nacatamale? Both are good sticks!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Nacatamale, a vitola right in line with what I prefer. My girlfriend makes funny comments when I smoke those "tiny little cigars" but I like em! I'm really getting to the point where 48 RG looks big, and 56 just looks massive, haha. I'm still good with larger RG sticks if they're torps/belis, though.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Oh I’m there with ya....sorta...I like the 48-46 that’s my sweet spot. 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Oh I'm there with ya....sorta...I like the 48-46 that's my sweet spot.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm good with 48, but 44-46 just seems to be perfect to me for most blends, though I prefer them to be on the longer side at that RG. Might explain why I've come to love lanceros so much, haha. Anything I've had multiple vitolas of I tend to find the larger versions always seems to have less complexity and consistency.


----------

